# Tryna get more boost with out a spending $$$ on a tune.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Run 91/93 octane gas. The LUV engine is designed for 91 octane and throws away power to protect the engine when running on 87 octane. Also, check your spark plugs and ensure they're gapped between 0.028" and 0.030". This seems to be the sweet spot for power from the plugs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Stock tune is torque limited. It will request only as much boost as it needs to hit the 148 ft-lb torque target. Any mods you do on stock tune will do nothing to make more power.


----------



## Ape88z (Apr 9, 2015)

****... Well tuning it is. Vtuner spend my money well. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ape88z (Apr 9, 2015)

Ape88z said:


> ****... Well tuning it is. Vtuner spend my money well.
> Thanks everyone.


Sorry didn't know the "D" word wasnt allowed


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Also, just because I'm an engineer and can't help myself, your original suggestion is flawed.

The BPV (or BOV, if equipped) does absolutely nothing to regulate boost. The reason you hear about the springs being upgraded is because they can cause a leak if they aren't strong enough to handle higher levels of pressure.

The component of the system that regulates how much exhaust routes through (and around) your turbo is the wastegate. And in our cars the wastegate solenoid is electronically controlled by the ECU. Hence the need for a tune. The computer directly controls the power that the turbo is making.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If you want the most power for your money check out BNR tunes. We don't get a lot of press over here on the forums but join the cruzetalk facebook group and ask which tune you should get


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got a dealer in Boyer, PA if you want to make a drive and save a bunch of money and get an in person tune


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

I got BNR tune and the difference in power is day and night!!
Best money ever spent and that's also the most Hp per $ u can buy.
I must add jerry also has the best customer service, I have contacted him Sunday 1 am n he is there helping me out! This guy never stops to amaze me


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

any dealer in Texas? would love a tune on my cruze


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

As already stated, best thing you can do is a tune. HIGHLY recommend the folks at BNR!


----------

